
Community Design: Points as Motivation - ctingom
http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/04/17/community-design-points-as-motivation
======
yters
"in a nutshell points systems are an ingenious way of taking something with no
tangible value and turning it into a prized virtual currency of sorts"

How is this different than most things we consider most valuable?

~~~
yters
Just because something is intangible doesn't mean it isn't valuable. Don't
take what I wrote as cynicism.

Most things we consider of significant value have no value in a physical
sense, i.e. tangibleness.

~~~
yters
Ok then, Mr. Downmodder, physically quantify friendship, love, beauty,
goodness, and truth.

